# Seafrance Ferries



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

why can you travel out on the ferry for 34.20 but the return is 72.00 regardless off time or date(nov to feb 2011/12)?


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

I tried booking yesterday and it works fine. Generally dates don't change the price but time of day certainly does. Try again?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*seafrance ferries*

hi, 
booked.out nov 7 return feb 27, 2012
but couldn't get the return for less than 72.00, it seems to be the dog and the top box that makes the difference,tried without both and makes it a lot cheaper. 
all times of the day came out the same,even tried on a different computer tought it may have been the cookies,but still 72.00


----------

